#ubuntu-java 2005-10-24
<duro> hay alguien vivo?
<phyzome> How do I use the Sun Microsystems JDK on Ubuntu?
<phyzome> GCJ doesn't have a Sun library that I need (BASE64Decoder)
<phyzome> But when I install the Sun SDK, GCJ always grabs control
<phyzome> And I can't uninstall gcj without messing up everything, it appears.
<tashiro> phyzome: Create a package from the Sun jdk with java-package
<phyzome> Are there instructions somewhere for all of this?
<phyzome> A standard procedure?
<tashiro> google: java-package make-jpkg
<phyzome> oky
<tashiro> java-package is in multiverse, if you can't find it.
#ubuntu-java 2005-10-25
<phyzome> I managed to get the Sun JDK installed using the java-package make-jpkg method.
<phyzome> But java -version still gives me GCJ.
<phyzome> How do I get rid of GCJ?
<phyzome> NM, I got it.
<phyzome> It's just that all of it won't uninstall.
#ubuntu-java 2005-10-26
<Belutz> anyone here?
<tashiro> jupp
<Belutz> do you know what happening in here http://belutz.pastebin.com/401205 ?
<Belutz> i'm trying to install netbeans
<tashiro> Belutz: huh, don't know. They come really with an InstallShield installer ?!
<Belutz> that's why, it's weird
<tashiro> NetBeans suck from my POV
<Belutz> so what should i use?
<Belutz> eclipse?
<tashiro> Belutz: I use eclipse. I think it's a great product
<Belutz> and why do you think netbeans suck?
<tashiro> It's a closed software, mostly. They name it open source, but I think it isn't. And second it uses Swing :-)
<Belutz> what's wrong with Swing?
<Belutz> i'm new in java thingy
<Belutz> :)
<tashiro> Belutz: Swing tries to repaint all widget by itself instead of using the native widgets, which the OS offers. The result is that is looks odd on all platforms.
<Belutz> i see
<Belutz> then, what eclipse use?
<tashiro> The native widgets
<tashiro> For Linux you can choose between Motif and GTK
<Belutz> i see
<Belutz> i have to install plugin for that?
<tashiro> All you have to install is the eclipse-sdk package
<Belutz> yes... and i wonder why it needs mozilla-browser to be installed 
<tashiro> It uses mozilla as embedded widget to show javadocs for example, see http://vern.chem.tu-berlin.de/~stephan/images/eclipse-gjdoc.png
<Belutz> is the help file must be installed separately?
<tashiro> No, but the help system doesn't currently work for ubuntu, because ubuntu miss some packages, which are needed for the help system. We're working on that.
<Belutz> i see... so that's why i keep getting file not found when i try to access the help file?
<tashiro> Yes, debian works better for this case. But there are also some missing bits. 
<Belutz> ok, thanks for the info :) i'll be waiting for the update :)
<tashiro> Stay tuned :-)
<Belutz> :-)
#ubuntu-java 2005-10-30
<eak> slm
<eak> arkadaslar
#ubuntu-java 2006-10-23
<nikk> hi to all!! someone knows a wrapper for java under linux??
<doko> tashiro: swt still broken on amd64 :/
<doko> tashiro_: ping
<vil> hi tashiro, I have question regarding your lost bioclipse package
<tashiro> Hi vil
<vil> it depends on the eclipse.core. so how did you package? as a plugin for the standard eclipse right next to the JDT and others?
<tashiro> What? The org.eclipse.core plugins are in eclipse-platform
<vil> and also I want to congratulate you guys, today I updated Eclipse in my Edgy and so far it works perfect!
<tashiro> Uhh ha. doko was able to upload it ?
<tashiro> I hope that it's too buggy
<vil> did you put the bioclipse plugins to /usr/lib/eclipse/plugins? which would mean that you could use bioclipse from within eclipse. or did you make a standalone application?
<tashiro> For bioclipse you can see how I tried to package EMF in eclipse-emf
<vil> I am looking at eclipse-emf right now
<tashiro> Hmm, yes. We havn't talk much about rcp clients yet
<tashiro> I would use /usr/lib/bioclipse/{features,plugins} and use a separate install site /usr/lib/eclipse
<vil> this way it would still be available in full eclipse. I mean that it does not make much sense to be able to switch from bioclipse to java.
<tashiro> With a similar file like /usr/lib/eclipse/links/local.link
<vil> what do you think about it?
<tashiro> Hmm, I don't. It has pros and cons to put the bioclipse plugins in /usr/lib/eclipse
<vil> would you consider it better to have the option to switch? I am interrested in the pros, because I do not know bioclipse very much.
<tashiro> The pro is that you can use Bioclipse's plugins in your Workbench. The con is that you have more unnecessary plugins in Eclipse
<tashiro> I think the cons outweigh the pros
<tashiro> SO, as I said I would use /usr/lib/bioclipse with a link(not a fs link) to /usr/lib/eclipse
<vil> for me it would be more confortable to have it standalone, but this is just my opinion.
<tashiro> Yes, it's standalone
<tashiro> But to copy existing plugins is a preferred option.
<vil> what exactly does this /usr/lib/eclipse/link do?
<tashiro> It's used by the OSGi framework to specify an additional location where plug-ins can exist
<vil> ok, so far for my theoretical lessons, now I should do some real work ;) see you after some months (hopefully not)
<tashiro> months?
<tashiro> What do you plan to do?
<vil> just kidding. but it does not seem very easy to package it.
<tashiro> No, definitely not
<vil> btw. were you able to spawn Help Contents in the newly packaged Eclipse? it works using sun's java but not with gcj.
<tashiro> No, I hadn't time yet to look into that issue. And overholt doesn't know anything about it.
<vil> ok
<tashiro> vil: I just found following interesting documentation : http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library/os-ecl-manage/
<vil> thanks, seems interresting
<doko> tashiro: doesn't work on amd64 :-/
<tashiro> doko: What doesn't work. The problem with TomcatApserver and GCJ?
<doko> swt-gtk
<doko> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: memmove
<doko>    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.gtk.OS.memmove(org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.x86_64_3.2.1.v3235.jar.so)
<doko>    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Converter.wcsToMbcs(org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.x86_64_3.2.1.v3235.jar.so)
<doko>    at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Converter.wcsToMbcs(org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.x86_64_3.2.1.v3235.jar.so)
<doko>    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.<clinit>(org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.x86_64_3.2.1.v3235.jar.so)
<doko>    at java.lang.Class.initializeClass(libgcj.so.70)
<doko> google for java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError org.eclipse.swt.internal.gtk.OS.memmove ...
<tashiro> I saw that we also disabled the swttools patch, which is necessary AFAIK for 64bit platforms
<tashiro> doko: I will try to convert the latest patches from the Fedora Repo in the next time and hope we can such things
<doko> tashiro: that would be great
<tashiro> doko: I got a different error with Azureus: http://rafb.net/paste/results/sO21vy75.html
<doko> tashiro LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/jni azureus
<vil> doko: do you know anything about org.eclipse.resources.linux?
<doko> vil: no
<vil> doko: never mind, good night
<doko> good night :)
#ubuntu-java 2006-10-25
<tashiro> doko_: Dank dir. Werde am WE wieder etwas mehr Zeit investieren. Hab jetzt erstmal die Fresse voll von Computern. Ich war den ganzen Tag am Bug-fixen
#ubuntu-java 2006-10-27
<javacoder> Hello there everyone, does anyone know how to set the library path in ubuntu?
<javacoder> I tried putting LD_LIBRARY_PATH=... in .bash_profile but I was unsuccessful
<sheriff> hi to everybody i wanna write java applications and is it possible with java studio creator or studio creator is just for creating jsp pages?
<AlexC> i just installed java runtime enviro. and every time i start firefox it seems to be working and then it suddenly quits without warning
<vil> hi doko
<vil> this bug is rather strange https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/eclipse-pydev/+bug/68623
<nettogaurav> hello
#ubuntu-java 2006-10-28
<felix_> please help me!
<felix_> tried to install java from repository
<felix_> cant accept the License Agreement
<felix_> can anyone help
<felix_> used ubutuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy/
<tashiro> felix_: Why don't you use java-package
<felix_> just followed the advisory on this page
<felix_> some package broke during installation
<felix_> and i dont know how to repair
<felix_> apt-get want to install sun-java5-jre and -bin
<tashiro> Just use java-package
<tashiro> It's the easiest way IMHO
<felix_> but how could i tell apt-get to remove the broken packages 
<tashiro> use dpkg
<felix_> can you give me the parameter
<tashiro> dpkg -r <package name>
<tashiro> And additional parameter depending on your problem
<felix_> thank you
<doko> tashiro: java-package is the wrong way. really. please do not recommend it.
<ramses_> hi, I have a little question about java, I hope I'll get an answer here
#ubuntu-java 2006-10-29
<doko> hi vil 
<vil> hi doko
<vil> good to see you
<vil> did you have any time to look at the bug I showed you last time?
<doko> sorry, no
<vil> someone was reporting that installing eclipse-pydev on fresh Edgy did not yield a java runtime
<vil> in turn eclipse-pydev depends on eclipse and then eclipse-platform, which should provide it.
<vil> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/eclipse-pydev/+bug/68623
<doko> vil: ask the bug submitter to to install java-gcj-compat, and ask, which other package is installed that provides the runtime ...
<vil> ok
<vil> I am working on new version of pydev and have a question.
<vil> there is a jython library inside the jython - eclipse plugin, full of .py files. The contents is very much the same like /usr/share/jython. My question is if we can distribute it inside the plugin too, as I currently don't know how much time / effort it would take to rip it out.
<doko> vil: I would prefer, if you could at least use the .py files from the jython package, and not ship your own
<vil> ok, I will try
#ubuntu-java 2007-10-23
<mdew-home> are there eclipse 3.4 packages for ubuntu?
<panosru> please can anyone help me with java on my gutsy system? i can't get it work on firefox... :(
<savvas> what's the signature for the deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/ubuntu/ gutsy/ source?
<savvas> oh it doesn't need one :P
<doko> it doesn't have one
<savvas> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<panosru> please can anyone help me with java on my gutsy system? i can't get it work on firefox... :(
<savvas> oops
<panosru> gamo thn java mesa
<jamesstansell> panosru: are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<panosru> 64
<jamesstansell> sun-java6-plugin doesn't have a 64 bit version
<jamesstansell> I've heard it's possible to use the 32bit, but I'd have to refer you to help.ubuntu.com for that
<panosru> ok i will try something else then :/
<jamesstansell> Or, if you like to experiment, there's a package with a name similar to icedtea-java7-plugin that's said to have a 64bit version
<panosru> i tried icedtea
<panosru> but it not work too
<panosru> :/
<panosru> i'm also working on eclipse platform for develop and i need sun-java
 * jamesstansell has stayed away from 64bit so far because of issues like this
<panosru> 64bit system is about 30% faster of an 32bit system
<dpml> Have just completed an install of icedtea and I'm trying to figure out how to configure things so that I can install Ant 1.7.0.  I see the ubuntu package description at http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/devel/ant ... however 'aptitude show ant' list version 1.6. Presumably I need to update my software sources to include the devel content - is that correct? If so what should by deb statement look like?
<jstansel_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ant/ also shows 1.7.0
<jstansel_> ant is in main?
<jstansel_> dpml: what does "apt-cache madison ant" show?
<dpml> umm - so it does
<dpml>        ant |    1.7.0-3 | http://ftp.iinet.net.au gutsy/main Packages
<dpml>        ant |    1.7.0-3 | http://ftp.iinet.net.au gutsy/main Sources
<dpml> Looks like I've been seeing things.
 * jstansel_ nods
<dpml> ok - I'll continue - thanks
<jstansel_> you're welcome :)
<dpml> Is there some documentation somewhere on the overall logic of java-based product packaging best practice for ubuntu?
<dpml> p.s. ant 1.7.0 install successfully
<dpml> s/install/installed
<dpml> Have just located http://blogs.sun.com/tmarble/resource/FOSDEM-2007/FOSDEM-2007-Debian-Ubuntu.pdf ... reading now.
#ubuntu-java 2007-10-25
 * Rabiddog damn losers in ##java
 * Rabiddog anal little programming pigs
<Rabiddog> http://evga.com/community/chat/memberchat.asp <---- When I access this feature it shows a white window with the word Connect in a gray box in the center, however when I clcik on it it does nothing or there seems to be no action. And no chat window comes up. I need to to determine if this a configuration issue on my computer or a java bug the window finally came up after 5 mins.
<dpml> When running my java application I'm seeing three process startup - a process named 'station' (this process corresponds to the bash script which launches java), the launched java process, and a process named xargs (no idea what this is).  Is there any elegant way I can bring this back to a single process?  P.S. I'm coming from a Windows background where all of this is handled as a single process.
#ubuntu-java 2007-10-26
<wwalczak> hey! I need some java networking help, is anyone available for a few mins?
<wwalczak> I'm having problems connecting, I want to connect to a http server, send a request and receive a single line response. It seems pretty simple, but I just don't know what I'm doing wrong! PLEASE HELP :)
<man-di> wwalczak: I guess you want to join ##java, this is no channel to teach Java
<wwalczak> man-di: thanks, I will give it a try there... I just need a nudge in the right direction :)
<fruitbatjim> I've just downloaded the self extracting jdk from the sun site.....what do I do with it once it's downloaded? It's not self-extracting...
<man-di> delete it and use aptitude to install a packaged JDK
<fruitbatjim> sudo apt-get intall java6?
<man-di> sun-java6
<fruitbatjim> thanks
<man-di> sun-java6-jdk
<fruitbatjim> and how do I make ubuntu use that instead of the gnu one?
<fruitbatjim> sorry...I was a windows guy
<vil> fruitbatjim, update-java-alternatives
<fruitbatjim> ah...the installation seems to have done it for me.....thanks though
<dinesh> Hello How do I find position of word in string? For ex. "I am java developer" and if search position of "java" then output will be 3 
<vil> try ##java
<man-di> vil: gone already
<man-di> no patience
<vil> heya, man-di
<man-di> vil: hey
<man-di> dinesh_: ##java is the proper channel to ask such questions
<dinesh_> man-di, ok thnkx
#ubuntu-java 2007-10-27
<DrWhibblejergins> anyone in here?
<scriptdevil> can i get ant without gcj as a dependency, i have the sun jdk instaled
<man-di> scriptdevil: sure
<man-di> should work out of the box
<scriptdevil> well.. man-di it drags in all the gcj stuff
<scriptdevil>   ant ant-gcj ant-optional ant-optional-gcj gcj-4.2-base libgcj-bc 
<scriptdevil>   libgcj-common libgcj8-1 libgcj8-1-awt libgcj8-jar libjaxp1.3-java 
<scriptdevil>   libjaxp1.3-java-gcj libxerces2-java libxerces2-java-gcj 
<man-di> which package do you install?
<scriptdevil> i did a sudo aptitude install ant
<man-di> and the *-gcj package are just helper, you can still use ant with SUN JDK
<man-di> perhaps just do: apt-get install sun-java6-jdk ant
<man-di> then sun-java6-jdk fulfulls the dependency, gcj would fulfill otherwise automatically
<scriptdevil> man-di: i already have jdk6
<scriptdevil> will do that anyway
<scriptdevil> hmm.. funny
<man-di> JDK 6 installed via packages? or directly from SUN?
<scriptdevil> apt-get does not install the deps
<scriptdevil> aptitude oes
<man-di> scriptdevil: it does, 100% for sure
<man-di> dpkg doesnt
<scriptdevil> man-di: i meant the gcj deps
<scriptdevil> apt-get install ant installed only libjaxp1.3-java libxerces2-java ant
<scriptdevil> :D
<man-di> yes, its because aptitude installs Recommends by default (thats what I disable first in aptitude)
<scriptdevil> hmmm.. man-di :( i wasted downloading a lot of libraries for hugs(haskell interpreter) i knew sokmething was wrong
#ubuntu-java 2007-10-28
<C4S> hi to all
#ubuntu-java 2008-10-20
<doko> Koon: why do you unassign the reports? just upload?
<Koon> doko: I was going to ask for sponsoring and sponsoringprocess asks you to unassign yourself (and set to Confirmed)
<Koon> doko: I suppose you'll sponsor them, though ?
<doko> well, at least the ones I didn't do myself in the meantime ...
<doko> Koon: did you you check tomcat5.5's runtime dependencies as well?
<Koon> doko: yes, I checked that it runs ok
<Koon> most deps were at 1.3 anyway
<doko> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-java 2008-10-21
<javaprince22> hi room. Please I have Java related questions to ask.
#ubuntu-java 2008-10-23
<persia> Team meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 10 minutes
<Koon> persia: are you coming ?
<Koon> cody-somerville: see SRU report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/tomcat5.5/+bug/179447/comments/5
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 179447 in tomcat5.5 "Installation of tomcat5.5 fails if sun-java-jdk is not installed" [High,Confirmed]
<Koon> cody-somerville: if there is stricly no JRE/JDK installed then it will work
<cody-somerville> how?
 * Koon double-checks
<Koon> i seem to remember there is a "java-gcj-compat-dev | java2-runtime" dep
<Koon> yes, that's it
<Koon> cody-somerville: so without any of the java2-runtime providers already installed, it will pull java-gcj-compat-dev, which is supported
<cody-somerville> and java-gcj-compat-dev provides JAVA_HOME?
<Koon> JAVA_HOME is chosen by the init script from a JDK_LIST of possibilities
<Koon> see the debdiff
<Koon> JDK_DIRS list of possibilities, even
<Koon> and java-gcj is alraedy part of that list
<Koon> so the bug title is slightly inaccurate
<Koon> "Installation of tomcat5.5 fails if openjdk-6-jdk or a just a JRE is installed"
<Koon> that would be more accurate
<cody-somerville> Okay, update the bug description and I'll approve the SRU
<Koon> cody-somerville: the key problem was that JDK_DIRS wasn't matching java2-runtime providers
<Koon> cody-somerville: updated
<cody-somerville> Koon, have you uploaded to -proposed?
<Koon> cody-somerville: I need a sponsor for that, will subscribe them now
<cody-somerville> Koon, I'll sponsor it.
<Koon> ok great, thanks again
#ubuntu-java 2009-10-19
<nixblicker76> hi guys. I have problems getting the icedtea6-plugin working with firefox on my jaunty 64 bit system. The plugin never appears in the list (about:plugins), only the sun plugin is shown
<nixblicker76> any hints?
#ubuntu-java 2009-10-20
<motokokusanagi> Does Galileo 3.5.1 need swt-gtk-3.5.1.jar or another version of libcairo-swt.so ?
<hettar> Hi, I've been testing out the karmic releases and have found problems with eclipse (button events seem to get lost etc), Is this a known issue and is there any way of working around it ?
<motokokusanagi> @hettar: that is reproducable to me. A work around is to move whith TAB, click the left mouse button over the button, and last pressing enter/carriagereturn.
<motokokusanagi> just try
<hettar> yeah
<motokokusanagi> this way we can determine whether it becomes a known error.
<hettar> that works for me.
<hettar> but will get annoying very quickly
<hettar> It basically makes eclipse unusable for any real work.
<motokokusanagi> yes, but if we manage to open a bug here: https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/ the faster it will be solved.
<ludovicc> hello, anybody knows the state of Maven in karmic?
<Sebast> hi
<Sebast> Does anyone know how to use the Vector class based on another class?
#ubuntu-java 2009-10-23
<JavierCjava> Hey there!
<JavierCjava> are you people alive?
<JavierCjava> i would like to set this room in other cliente apart of this irc2go thing.
<JavierCjava> -_-
<JavierCjava> come on ppl -_-
<JavierCjava> damn idlers
#ubuntu-java 2009-10-25
<shane81> can i get some advise on how to get yahoo messenger for ubuntu
#ubuntu-java 2010-10-26
<qwertyjustin> yo
<qwertyjustin> is netbeans good for getting the jdk going?
#ubuntu-java 2010-10-29
<LSannin> hola
<LSannin> alguien en el foro?
#ubuntu-java 2010-10-30
<latenitesss> Hi folks, I have this ij.jar file that holds classes that my main.java file imports. How do I invoke javac do the file in ij.jar get included? http://pastie.org/1259360 thanks
#ubuntu-java 2012-10-22
<glpinkston> hello   I am trying to install the latest version of java on to my command line server so that I can get a certain program running.   What would be the best way to do that?   Is there a apt-get to get this working?
<lifeless> apt-get install java-jre
<lifeless> erm sorry
<lifeless> apt-cache search jre
<lifeless> that will list the available jre's for you
<glpinkston> thank you very much.   Trying to get subsonic working and was having problems with  1.6 java
#ubuntu-java 2012-10-27
<eichi> hello. I get the error org.apache.log4j but I have installed the package liblog4j on ubuntu as package
#ubuntu-java 2013-10-22
<AbsintheSyringe> anyone here tried packaging 7u45 java update with java-package?
#ubuntu-java 2016-10-26
<TimRiker> my /usr/lib/jvm/.java-1.8.0-openjdk-amd64.jinfo contains lines that start with jdkhl but /usr/sbin/update-java-alternatives does not look for those, and does not update alternatives for those lines.
<TimRiker> is this an issue with /usr/sbin/update-java-alternatives ? or an issue with the jinfo file provided by openjdk?
<TimRiker> it has this line:    which='^(hl|jre|jdk|plugin|DUMMY) '    which discards the "jdkhl" lines. Not sure if the jdkhl lines are supposed to be there, or if they should just be jdk or hl.
<TimRiker> Ubuntu 16.04, java-common 0.56ubuntu2, openjdk-8-jdk:amd64 8u91-b14-3ubuntu1~16.04.1, also using oracle-java8-installer 8u111+8u111arm-1~webupd8~0
<TimRiker> is /usr/lib/jvm/default-java supposed to be there? update-java-alternatives does not update that link. Seems like it should, no?
<TimRiker> back in a bit...
<TimRiker> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam might want updating. it still says openjdk-6 is nice.
<TimRiker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java has no mention of 8 (or 9)
<TimRiker> oh, 8 and 9 are mentioned down below, just the start only mentions packaging for 6 and 7.
#ubuntu-java 2019-10-21
<soda> hi
